# What thread locker to use in timing belt replacement



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been reading through the Timing Belt Replacement on the wiki on Quattroworld (http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk1_Timing_Belt_Change) and in Step 25 it says to use high temperature Loctite. I assume this is not the high strength thread locker that requires you to heat the fastener to 600 degrees before it can be removed, correct? 

The high temperature thread locker that I found on the Loctite website suggests that it is brand new (Loctite 2422) and I can't seem to find it locally. 

Is that the right stuff? Is there something else that I can use? Where can I get it? 


Thanks, 
Shawn


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I've personally never used thread locker when doing a TB job- (flame-suit engaged). But I've also done a countless amount of them without a problem.

I'd say just use thread locker red

Also on the QW wiki I really dislike the marking of the belt. I'm not a fan of putting it on that way- just line up the timing marks and that's it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DougLoBue said:


> I've personally never used thread locker when doing a TB job- (flame-suit engaged). But I've also done a countless amount of them without a problem.
> 
> I'd say just use thread locker red
> 
> Also on the QW wiki I really dislike the marking of the belt. I'm not a fan of putting it on that way- just line up the timing marks and that's it.


 X2 I have never used thread locker for a timing belt job.....ic:


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

High temp thread lock is used in areas of the car that get hot. If you guys say that you don't normally use it (and are fine) I'd at least suggest using the Med strength thread lock 242.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You shouldn't use a thread lock of any kind. The reason is, when you have to change it again there its a very good chance of snapping the bolt. At that point you are majorly screwed! I have done hundreds of timing belt jobs as a mechanic, and never once used loctite or any other thread lock product. If you torque it down properly you will not have an issue. I have repaired broken bolts due to loctite though...


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I ended up finding a high temperature thread locker (not Loctite). Loctite Red is the highstrength stuff that you need to heat to release which I can see issues with for sure. The stuff I got should be comparable to medium strength blue Loctite. 

Now just to decide if I should use it or not.


----------

